# Sexing King Tiger Plecos



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

anybody know what to look for? i know fo zebras, the first ray of the pectoral fins are thicker in males...would it be similar for king tigers?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It's not that simple. Even for zebras. How old is your tiger. It would've been the same method as the zebras as both are from the hypacistrus family.
But young pleco have yet to develop anything, just like people. They have to develop breast and mustach ... er ... I mean girth and bristles.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## newbiefishfanatic (Dec 11, 2008)

they are still small, 2 inches and a bit. i have 3. one of them is very bright and dark, which would indicate male, i think, and the others are lighter in colouration. i dunno, i havent found anything on sexing king tigers on the www, so i was hoping someone would know from first hand experience.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I wouldn't sex them till they're around 3.5" for L066. colouration has little or no bearing.

There should be a wealth of sexing info about L066/L333 or any hypans on any plec site. Look on Planetcatfish.com or plecofanatics.com


----------



## Janz (Apr 12, 2008)

sexytime! lol


----------

